# Ruby Quellen



## Sir Robin (9. September 2003)

Hallo,

mein Interesse gilt zunehmend Ruby, doch leider hab ich derzeit noch nicht allzu viele Quellen (online/offline). Wäre vielleicht ganz nett, wenn die Rubyleute die es hier ja so vereinzelt gibt, mal ein paar nützliche Quellen über Ruby darlegen würden. Schwerpunkt ist für mich derzeit eher die Serverprogrammierung (also quasi als Ersatz für PHP) ...

http://www.ruby-lang.org und http://www.selfruby.de kenn ich schon 

danke schonmal


----------



## JoelH (9. September 2003)

*hmm,*

bist du mitglied der Rubymailingliste ? Da kan man viel von lernen und auch sehr gut fragen stellen.


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

comp.lang.ruby ist eine tolle ressource. 

Ansonsten ist das was du suchst eruby der als Apache Mod läuft. Wegen Ruby Hosting kannst du mich bei bedarf ansprechen, auf meinem Server läuft der mod.

Wenn es sich ergibt und sich der eine oder andere Ruby Programmierer hier auf tut.de einschleicht kann mann auch über ein Forum darüber nachdenken.


----------



## JoelH (11. September 2003)

*hmm,*

für ein eigenes Forum gibbet wohl zuwenige deutschsprachige Rubyisten, siehe auch die deutsche Mailingliste  

*LEIDER* Ruby ist nämlich ne geile Sprache !


----------



## harrib (10. März 2007)

http://forum.ruby-portal.de/  kann ich empfehlen


----------

